# Ignorant about being Ignorant?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Monring!

Is it me getting to the Victor Meldrew stage in life or are people in the UK blatantly Ignorant?.

I have taken our motorhome into Autoglass this morning. A saga that has dragged on for four years since the made a balls of the windscreen.

So I have taken another day off to do this.

Here is how it went......

Wlaked in, few people in the waiting room, young lady comes out from the office. As I am about to say good morning, she blurts 

"Have you got an appointment?"

Morning, yes I have was the reply....

Another man comes out from behind her and shouts...

"have you got your reg?"

Oh Hello, Yes, I have.......

Then they both disapear into the back.

I turned to the rest of the customers in the waiting room and said, "Did anyone here another Hello in there?"

A few chuckles and we struck up a conversation.

On the continent, most people start with Halo, Ola etc. French people at least greet you before they get rude.

Still smiling.....

TM


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi Trev, keep smiling, sent you a pm, any problem ring me  

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The British (especially the English) are not liked too much around the world, is it any wonder we are starting to notice why.

We seem to still think we own everywhere and act accordingly, manners are no longer taught anywhere, except maybe by some parents who themselves were taught, but not seen much evidence of that lately.

For myself, I was brought up to use my manners, however I am hopeless at saying thank you, always have been, no idea why, as I am usually grateful.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I'm with you on this one.

I've got into the habit of greeting "salespeople" with a "Good Morning" or "Hello" and just keep repeating the greeting until they respond with a suitable reply. I totally ignore the likes of "Have you got an appointment" until they join the human race and reply to me.

Yeh, well there's a bit of Victor there too. :lol:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Enjoy


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

You actually made me laugh this morning thank you very much. :lol: :lol: 

cabby


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

Never seen that pub sign before.    
Good one Kev.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

One thing I have noticed is that any Brit male under 25 will now say hello and shake your hand unless they are a totall yob.
Never happened in my generation and I'm 57.
Things may be getting better


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, thinking about it I've probably shook more hands in the last ten years than ever before.

I don't do the huggy thing though, tried it with a close friend at his wifes funeral, we both looked at eachother and just said Nah, and had a bloody good laugh, people thought we'd both lost it.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

So where HAS this huggy thing come from?



Not for me


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tonyt said:


> So where HAS this huggy thing come from?
> 
> Not for me


It's not natural Tony ...... or manly.

It seems easier as I get older to hug young women though.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I just love a hug

Male or female 

It's great

So what is the problem with a male /male hug?.

We are made to have human contact

No definition as to whether male or female

It's about breaking down barriers

And getting back to the root of who we really are

Aldra


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A very profound comment Aldra.
I think this male hug thing comes from those foreign footballers who haven't fallen over and maybe scored a goal. 
The handshake has to come first then the bonding hug followed by a couple of slaps on the back, never more than three, then break as the ref would say.   oh yes then let go the hand shake.  

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Get in there lad

A good hug won't harm you in anyway

You'll come out of it yourself but feeling good   

Mind you you'd feel better if it was me you were hugging

We need to arrange a trial to compare notes :lol:  

Sandra


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

teemyob said:


> Monring!
> 
> Is it me getting to the Victor Meldrew stage in life or are people in the UK blatantly Ignorant?.
> 
> ...


Proof read the above then talk to me about ignorance!


----------



## Kaytutt (Feb 5, 2013)

I don't like hugging, I like to preserve my personal space bubble :wink: :wink:


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

Spacerunner said:


> teemyob said:
> 
> 
> > Monring!
> ...


Oh god do we have a pedantic in the house, every one run for cover!! 8O


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> greygit wrote.........Oh god do we have a pedantic in the house, every one run for cover!! 8O


There's always a pendant around to pick me out for my speling and grammer :lol:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Kaytutt said:


> I don't like hugging, I like to preserve my personal space bubble :wink: :wink:


Barry will be crushed to read that! :lol:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

tugboat said:


> Kaytutt said:
> 
> 
> > I don't like hugging, I like to preserve my personal space bubble :wink: :wink:
> ...


I think Kay would change her mind if someone had a sexy 'Porn' moustache. 

An Afro wig might also help if some Barry White music was softly playing in the background. :wink:


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

747 said:


> tugboat said:
> 
> 
> > Kaytutt said:
> ...


On it! No shave today.


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Oh G*d, that's my W O R S T! An unshaven chin.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Honestly, Viv, I know they do strange things in South Africa, but over here we grow moustaches on our upper lips, not our chins! :lol:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

You're dead right! As in Eats, Shoots and Leaves... you're dead, right??

I was totally overwhelmed at the thought of you unshaven and growing some fuzz on your face!


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

It's the only way I shall have some hair on my head- -period! :roll:


----------

